# Arnault:"Milan? Mistero tutto italiano".



## admin (28 Gennaio 2020)

Come già ampiamente anticipato nei giorni scorsi, Arnault, poco fa, in conferenza stampa, ha smentito ogni interesse per il Milan:"Ammiro il Milan, è una grande squadra, ma questo argomento è un mistero italiano. Magari continueranno le speculazioni da parte del giornali. Continuerà il mistero?Non lo so. Ho già smentito tante volte ogni tipo di interesse".


----------



## EmmePi (28 Gennaio 2020)

Di solito quando c'è fumo....


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come già ampiamente anticipato nei giorni scorsi, Arnault, poco fa, in conferenza stampa, ha smentito ogni interesse per il Milan:"Ammiro il Milan, è una grande squadra, ma questo argomento è un mistero tutti italiano. Ho già smentito tante volte ogni tipo di interesse".



Ovviamente, aveva ragione Ravezzani.


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2020)

Penso che il futuro sia la cordata Armani...comio.


----------



## zamp2010 (28 Gennaio 2020)

.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come già ampiamente anticipato nei giorni scorsi, Arnault, poco fa, in conferenza stampa, ha smentito ogni interesse per il Milan:"Ammiro il Milan, è una grande squadra, ma questo argomento è un mistero tutti italiano. Ho già smentito tante volte ogni tipo di interesse".



Fantastico, proprio quello che non ci voleva. Rimane una flebile speranza solo perché aveva già smentito categoricamente l’acquisto di Tiffany e poi l’ha presa, ma tolto quello, l’unica speranza speranza rimane che quello stramaledetto Sala ci dia l’autorizzazione per lo stadio, con quello ci sarebbe la fila anche qualora Arnault non ci volesse.



Admin ha scritto:


> Penso che il futuro sia la cordata Armani...comio.



È il futuro è lo stadio. Qualora arrivasse l’autorizzazione per un club come il Milan ci sarebbe la fila, altroché cordate gallianesche.


----------



## Jino (28 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ovviamente, aveva ragione Ravezzani.



Sisi, LV non va a buttar via soldi nel calcio. Come ho detto già mesi fa, può essere diventi nostro sponsor, ma nulla di più.


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sisi, LV non va a buttar via soldi nel calcio. Come ho detto già mesi fa, può essere diventi nostro sponsor, ma nulla di più.



Ma quale sponsor, figurati.


----------



## zamp2010 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Se non possiamo liberare dei nostri giocatori possiamo vendere la squadra?
Io non so come deve fare Elliott...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma quale sponsor, figurati.



Fino a quando resta Idiott non avremo nemmeno la trattoria dello zio Pino come sponsor. È fondamentale che se ne vadano, a sto punto lo stadio diventa davvero cruciale. Dai maledetto Sala, dacci l’ok e smettila di rompere.


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come già ampiamente anticipato nei giorni scorsi, Arnault, poco fa, in conferenza stampa, ha smentito ogni interesse per il Milan:"Ammiro il Milan, è una grande squadra, ma questo argomento è un mistero italiano. Magari continueranno le speculazioni da parte del giornali. Continuerà il mistero?Non lo so. Ho già smentito tante volte ogni tipo di interesse".



Non avevamo dubbi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Dobbiamo uscirne con Elliott, nel bene e nel male.

Per me questa é la realtá.

Il resto sono favole.


----------



## Lambro (28 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Fantastico, proprio quello che non ci voleva. Rimane una flebile speranza solo perché aveva già smentito categoricamente l’acquisto di Tiffany e poi l’ha presa, ma tolto quello, l’unica speranza speranza rimane che quello stramaledetto Sala ci dia l’autorizzazione per lo stadio, con quello ci sarebbe la fila anche qualora Arnault non ci volesse.
> 
> 
> 
> È il futuro è lo stadio. Qualora arrivasse l’autorizzazione per un club come il Milan ci sarebbe la fila, altroché cordate gallianesche.



Per curiosità, mi trovi una testimonianza di questa negazione di LV prima di acquisire Tiffany?


----------



## Raryof (28 Gennaio 2020)

Ma se ne parla o che? perché se se ne parla è una confermona assoluta, perché altrimenti si parla del niente, si smentisce cosa?
Io penso che Serafini abbia in mano qualcosa di vero, quindi nessuna teoria basata sui commenti o su chissà che, poi il non mercato, i non acquisti, il non voler competere fa pensare solamente ad una cessione che si sbloccherà con il sì per lo stadio e la fine di questa mediocre stagione.
E come ho sempre detto se non sarà Arnault sarà Arnault, chi lo compra il Milan al prezzo che vogliono questi? perché questi per meno di 900 mln nemmeno si siedono, vogliono guadagnarci e quando hai degli agganci prendi giù la lista dei nababbi e invece di scorrere verso il basso scorri verso l'alto..
Il progetto di Elliott è abbastanza sgamato dalla prima ora, sgravare, non competere, sgravare, non competere, non sprecare, epurare e pulire il campo, solo che questo modo di fare non porta a nulla e io penso che il Milan sia già stato venduto da un po' a prezzo "bloccato", cioè noi ad oggi ci facciamo dei viaggi ma qui le cifre sono sempre abbastanza chiare, c'è poco da trattare, se vuoi spendere 1 mlrd non è che ci pensi, chiedi, fai la DD e ti aspetti la casa ripulita, quello che sta succedendo oggi tra il surreale e il catastrofico, io non la vedo giusta, il Milan verrà venduto e verrà venduto per 1 mlrd, 1 mlrd e qualcosa stadio compreso e conti sistemati.
Dobbiamo solo aspettare stadio e fine stagione.


----------



## Pitermilanista (28 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come già ampiamente anticipato nei giorni scorsi, Arnault, poco fa, in conferenza stampa, ha smentito ogni interesse per il Milan:"Ammiro il Milan, è una grande squadra, ma questo argomento è un mistero italiano. Magari continueranno le speculazioni da parte del giornali. Continuerà il mistero?Non lo so. Ho già smentito tante volte ogni tipo di interesse".



Voce ridicola messa in giro dagli sgherri del Demone di Arcore, su ordinazione.
Immagino stiano preparando un altro valzer con ennesimo giro di soldi riciclati e pappatoia generale, stavolta le fiches vanno puntate sull'altro demone brianzolo insieme a qualche amichetto, come insieme all'Admin e altri utenti avveduti prevediamo già da un bel po'.

Altro che uomo più ricco del mondo, finiremo dalla padella alla brace in un loop infinito di disperazione.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Per curiosità, mi trovi una testimonianza di questa negazione di LV prima di acquisire Tiffany?



Ne aveva parlato ieri l’utente Pazzomania, bisogna chiedere a lui.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come già ampiamente anticipato nei giorni scorsi, Arnault, poco fa, in conferenza stampa, ha smentito ogni interesse per il Milan:"Ammiro il Milan, è una grande squadra, ma questo argomento è un mistero italiano. Magari continueranno le speculazioni da parte del giornali. Continuerà il mistero?Non lo so. Ho già smentito tante volte ogni tipo di interesse".



Nano malefico non vende a chi potrebbe eguagliare o eclissare la sua storia.

Come i faraoni che si fanno seppellire con le loro cose preziose.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Voce ridicola messa in giro dagli sgherri del Demone di Arcore, su ordinazione.
> Immagino stiano preparando un altro valzer con ennesimo giro di soldi riciclati e pappatoia generale, stavolta le fiches vanno puntate sull'altro demone brianzolo insieme a qualche amichetto, come insieme all'Admin e altri utenti avveduti prevediamo già da un bel po'.
> 
> Altro che uomo più ricco del mondo, finiremo dalla padella alla brace in un loop infinito di disperazione.



Lo stadio è cruciale per questa cosa, se non verrà approvato è probabile che succederà quanto da te detto. Ma che il Milan non sia in grado di attrarre un compratore da Milan manco coi permessi per lo stadio è una barzelletta, dai.


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma se ne parla o che? perché se se ne parla è una confermona assoluta, perché altrimenti si parla del niente, si smentisce cosa?
> Io penso che Serafini abbia in mano qualcosa di vero, quindi nessuna teoria basata sui commenti o su chissà che, poi il non mercato, i non acquisti, il non voler competere fa pensare solamente ad una cessione che si sbloccherà con il sì per lo stadio e la fine di questa mediocre stagione.
> E come ho sempre detto se non sarà Arnault sarà Arnault, chi lo compra il Milan al prezzo che vogliono questi? perché questi per meno di 900 mln nemmeno si siedono, vogliono guadagnarci e quando hai degli agganci prendi giù la lista dei nababbi e invece di scorrere verso il basso scorri verso l'alto..
> Il progetto di Elliott è abbastanza sgamato dalla prima ora, sgravare, non competere, sgravare, non competere, non sprecare, epurare e pulire il campo, solo che questo modo di fare non porta a nulla e io penso che il Milan sia già stato venduto da un po' a prezzo "bloccato", cioè noi ad oggi ci facciamo dei viaggi ma qui le cifre sono sempre abbastanza chiare, c'è poco da trattare, se vuoi spendere 1 mlrd non è che ci pensi, chiedi, fai la DD e ti aspetti la casa ripulita, quello che sta succedendo oggi tra il surreale e il catastrofico, io non la vedo giusta, il Milan verrà venduto e verrà venduto per 1 mlrd, 1 mlrd e qualcosa stadio compreso e conti sistemati.
> Dobbiamo solo aspettare stadio e fine stagione.



Serafini non ne ha mai beccata una, dai.


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nano malefico non vende a chi potrebbe eguagliare o eclissare la sua storia.
> 
> Come i faraoni che si fanno seppellire con le loro cose preziose.



E' così, purtroppo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nano malefico non vende a chi potrebbe eguagliare o eclissare la sua storia.
> 
> Come i faraoni che si fanno seppellire con le loro cose preziose.



Quindi se con lo stadio per il Milan dovesse arrivare una offerta che gli farebbe fare un’altra megaplusvalenza dopo quella fatta col rientro di capitali operato col lavapiatti dici che preferirebbe perdere a centinaia di milioni di euro pur di tenerci nell’oblio?


----------



## gabri65 (28 Gennaio 2020)

E' già stato detto che Elliott sta qui ancora qualche annetto.

Secondo me è necessario aspettare Milan-Monza 0-1.

Speriamo sempre in serie A.


----------



## Pitermilanista (28 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Lo stadio è cruciale per questa cosa, se non verrà approvato è probabile che succederà quanto da te detto. Ma che il Milan non sia in grado di attrarre un compratore da Milan manco coi permessi per lo stadio è una barzelletta, dai.



Il Milan può anche attrarre sceicchi e oligarchi in teoria, ma se il suo REALE proprietario non ha alcuna intenzione di liberarsene (se non al suo amichetto per ulteriori giochini, anzi giUochini) c'è poco da fare.
Ti vedo molto accorato su questa questione, ma ti consiglio caldamente di metterti l'anima in pace, almeno fino a quando ENTRAMBI i demoni brianzoli saranno tumulati nei loro sarcofaghi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quindi se con lo stadio per il Milan dovesse arrivare una offerta che gli farebbe fare un’altra megaplusvalenza dopo quella fatta col rientro di capitali operato col lavapiatti dici che preferirebbe perdere a centinaia di milioni di euro pur di tenerci nell’oblio?



Sì, il suo ego è incommensurabile. Come Giulio Cesare o Napoleone.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ne aveva parlato ieri l’utente Pazzomania, bisogna chiedere a lui.





Lambro ha scritto:


> Per curiosità, mi trovi una testimonianza di questa negazione di LV prima di acquisire Tiffany?



Si beh, non spacciarmi come diffusore di informazioni 

Ho scritto apposta a caratteri cubitali, che l' ha detta un tizio (di cui non ricordo il nome) in una trasmissione TV, per cui non me ne assumevo la responsabilità.

Magari era una caxxata.
E comunque non la prenderei a prescindere come prova inconfutabile che in realtà Arnaul ci compra, anzi.

Infatti non ho mai corso dietro troppo a questa ipotesi...


----------



## Raryof (28 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Lo stadio è cruciale per questa cosa, se non verrà approvato è probabile che succederà quanto da te detto. Ma che il Milan non sia in grado di attrarre un compratore da Milan manco coi permessi per lo stadio è una barzelletta, dai.



Come dicevi tu Max, se la Roma viene venduta per 700 mln come fa il Milan a non valere almeno 1 mlrd stadio compreso-città che entrerà nel triangolo Parigi-Francoforte? a volte basta ragionare, io non mi aspetto Commisso, mi aspetto il francese, cordate provinciali fallirebbero nel giro di 1 anno se acquistassero il Milan e il Milan ad oggi può valere benissimo 1 mrld senza stadio, 1,2 con stadio dentro. Simple.



Admin ha scritto:


> Serafini non ne ha mai beccata una, dai.



Non saprei, si è esposto, non è un insaider della malora in cerca di visibilità.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma se ne parla o che? perché se se ne parla è una confermona assoluta, perché altrimenti si parla del niente, si smentisce cosa?
> Io penso che Serafini abbia in mano qualcosa di vero, quindi nessuna teoria basata sui commenti o su chissà che, poi il non mercato, i non acquisti, il non voler competere fa pensare solamente ad una cessione che si sbloccherà con il sì per lo stadio e la fine di questa mediocre stagione.
> E come ho sempre detto se non sarà Arnault sarà Arnault, chi lo compra il Milan al prezzo che vogliono questi? perché questi per meno di 900 mln nemmeno si siedono, vogliono guadagnarci e quando hai degli agganci prendi giù la lista dei nababbi e invece di scorrere verso il basso scorri verso l'alto..
> Il progetto di Elliott è abbastanza sgamato dalla prima ora, sgravare, non competere, sgravare, non competere, non sprecare, epurare e pulire il campo, solo che questo modo di fare non porta a nulla e io penso che il Milan sia già stato venduto da un po' a prezzo "bloccato", cioè noi ad oggi ci facciamo dei viaggi ma qui le cifre sono sempre abbastanza chiare, c'è poco da trattare, se vuoi spendere 1 mlrd non è che ci pensi, chiedi, fai la DD e ti aspetti la casa ripulita, quello che sta succedendo oggi tra il surreale e il catastrofico, io non la vedo giusta, il Milan verrà venduto e verrà venduto per 1 mlrd, 1 mlrd e qualcosa stadio compreso e conti sistemati.
> Dobbiamo solo aspettare stadio e fine stagione.



Purtroppo basta che digiti “Milan Arnault” su google e la notizia compare ovunque.

Se ne parla eccome.

Le uniche speranze sono o che succeda la stessa cosa che (a detta di Pazzomania) è successa con Tiffany o che entro poche settimane, come si dice nell’altro topic, arrivi l’ok per lo stadio, con quello sono sicuro non avremo problemi ad attrarre investitori all’altezza (pensare che il Milan con lo stadio di proprietà in una Milano in crescita esponenziale possa ambire solo a qualche pezzente alla Pallotta mi pare malafede o distacco dalla realtà).

Nel caso non arrivasse nè Arnault nè l’autorizzazione per lo stadio ci ritroveremmo con tanti di quei volatili per diabetici buttati in culo che il traforo del Gran San Bernardo sembrerà un angusto loculo catacombale paragonato a ciò che diventerà il nostro orifizio anale negli anni che verranno.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Il Milan può anche attrarre sceicchi e oligarchi in teoria, ma se il suo REALE proprietario non ha alcuna intenzione di liberarsene (se non al suo amichetto per ulteriori giochini, anzi giUochini) c'è poco da fare.
> Ti vedo molto accorato su questa questione, ma ti consiglio caldamente di metterti l'anima in pace, almeno fino a quando ENTRAMBI i demoni brianzoli saranno tumulati nei loro sarcofaghi.



Si ma con lo stadio dovrebbero arrivare offerte che perfino il demone di Hardcore giudicherebbe congrue. Che sia così folle da perderci centinaia di milioni di guadagno solo per il gusto sadico di tenerci nell’oblio mi pare troppo perfino per lui.



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sì, il suo ego è incommensurabile. Come Giulio Cesare o Napoleone.



In tal caso saremmo finiti davvero. Ma non voglio/posso credere che sia così folle.



Raryof ha scritto:


> Come dicevi tu Max, se la Roma viene venduta per 700 mln come fa il Milan a non valere almeno 1 mlrd stadio compreso-città che entrerà nel triangolo Parigi-Francoforte? a volte basta ragionare, io non mi aspetto Commisso, mi aspetto il francese, cordate provinciali fallirebbero nel giro di 1 anno se acquistassero il Milan e il Milan ad oggi può valere benissimo 1 mrld senza stadio, 1,2 con stadio dentro. Simple.
> 
> 
> 
> Non saprei, si è esposto, non è un insaider della malora in cerca di visibilità.



Guarda, come ho detto su Arnault l’unica speranza è in quanto ha detto Pazzomania, ma siamo nell’ordine della fiammella flebile flebile che sta per spegnersi.

A questo punto l’unica speranza sulla quale puntare davvero per attrarre altri compratori è lo stadio. Altro non vedo. A meno di un Tiffany bis, che sarebbe un miracolo. Dobbiamo sperare che quel maledetto Sala non ci metta i bastoni tra le ruote ulteriormente.


----------



## Zenos (28 Gennaio 2020)

E nonostante questo leggo che qualcuno ancora ci spera. Siete incredibili.


----------



## Marcex7 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Se comprasse una squadra Italiana voi continuereste a pensare che comprerebbe anche il Milan.
Siete quelli che il no è sì e il sì e sì.
Arnault non comprerà il Milan perchè il club non è in vendita per almeno altri 3/5 anni.
Comprare il Milan adesso sarebbe come avere 100mula euro e comprare un edicola.
I discorsi che leggo(non di tutti ovviamente)sono discorsi da tifosi/faziosi e con senso commerciale pare ad uno zero cosmico.
Parlate con qualche imprenditore e capirete che il Milan di adesso non è un business appetibile


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Se comprasse una squadra Italiana voi continuereste a pensare che comprerebbe anche il Milan.
> Siete quelli che il no è sì e il sì e sì.
> Arnault non comprerà il Milan perchè il club non è in vendita per almeno altri 3/5 anni.
> Comprare il Milan adesso sarebbe come avere 100mula euro e comprare un edicola.
> ...



Deve essere per questo che Suning voleva comprare il Milan anni fa e ha virato sui nati dopo solo perché Belluccone chiese una cifra fuori dal mondo.


----------



## mabadi (28 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come già ampiamente anticipato nei giorni scorsi, Arnault, poco fa, in conferenza stampa, ha smentito ogni interesse per il Milan:"Ammiro il Milan, è una grande squadra, ma questo argomento è un mistero italiano. Magari continueranno le speculazioni da parte del giornali. Continuerà il mistero?Non lo so. Ho già smentito tante volte ogni tipo di interesse".



Beh ha detto di aver smentito tante volte, ha detto che è un mistero italiano e che ci sono speculazioni, ma non ha detto che non comprerà il Milan.


----------



## Raryof (28 Gennaio 2020)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Se comprasse una squadra Italiana voi continuereste a pensare che comprerebbe anche il Milan.
> Siete quelli che il no è sì e il sì e sì.
> Arnault non comprerà il Milan perchè il club non è in vendita per almeno altri 3/5 anni.
> Comprare il Milan adesso sarebbe come avere 100mula euro e comprare un edicola.
> ...



Dai non diciamo sciocchezze.
Il Milan, con stadio nuovo, vale 1 mlrd, in una città come Milano, per te questi strozzini potranno mai portare avanti un progetto tecnico importante nei prossimi 3-5 anni? arrivando a tenere il Milan (in perdita fissa) per cosa? 2017-2025? contaci, già ora stanno facendo una fatica boja e ti stanno facendo vedere come riescono a muoversi, ripulire, sgravare, non competere, immaginati questa cosa fino al 2025 che benefici potrà avere sul valore del cloeb e del broend..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Dai non diciamo sciocchezze.
> Il Milan, con stadio nuovo, vale 1 mlrd, in una città come Milano, per te questi strozzini potranno mai portare avanti un progetto tecnico importante nei prossimi 3-5 anni? arrivando a tenere il Milan (in perdita fissa) per cosa? 2017-2025? contaci, già ora stanno facendo una fatica boja e ti stanno facendo vedere come riescono a muoversi, ripulire, sgravare, non competere, immaginati questa cosa fino al 2025 che benefici potrà avere sul valore del cloeb e del broend..



Lo affosserebbe fino al punto di non ritorno. Nel 2025 saranno 14 anni dall’ultimo scudetto e 18 dall’ultima CL. Roba da leggenda tipo Grande Ajax per le nuove generazioni.


----------



## Pivellino (28 Gennaio 2020)

Il problema non è chi vende la fontana di Trevi, ma chi è disposto a comprarla, ripetutamente.


----------



## zamp2010 (28 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Lo affosserebbe fino al punto di non ritorno. Nel 2025 saranno 14 anni dall’ultimo scudetto e 18 dall’ultima CL. Roba da leggenda tipo Grande Ajax per le nuove generazioni.



Assolutamente si.
Siamo caduti a livelli bassi....e come me, io non mi ricordo l'Ajax grande perche ero piccolo quindi per me ad oggi non ha tutto questo appeal. E il Milan sta facendo la stessa fine per le nuove generazione.

Il brand del Milan non ha appeal come prima


----------



## Marcex7 (28 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Deve essere per questo che Suning voleva comprare il Milan anni fa e ha virato sui nati dopo solo perché Belluccone chiese una cifra fuori dal mondo.



Sei una persona competente e i tuoi interventi li ho sempre apprezzati quindi non ci provare
Lo sai meglio di me che è tutta una questione di prezzo:Elliott ha il Milan perchè lo ha avuto per un paio di carrube.Sarebbe il primo a non comprarlo se fosse messo in vendita al prezzo che chiede lui ora


----------



## Brain84 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Intanto Luca Serafini continua sulla strada dell’acquisizione. 
O è un completo rimbambito o seriamente qualcosa c’è


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Gennaio 2020)

Mi rivolgo a chi ci crede ancora

Perchè dovrebbe smentire se è realmente interessato? Non sta comprando un giocatore che sale di prezzo o vanno a corteggiarlo gli altri


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Sei una persona competente e i tuoi interventi li ho sempre apprezzati quindi non ci provare
> Lo sai meglio di me che è tutta una questione di prezzo:Elliott ha il Milan perchè lo ha avuto per un paio di carrube.Sarebbe il primo a non comprarlo se fosse messo in vendita al prezzo che chiede lui ora



Quindi siamo sempre lì, il maledetto prezzo che fece scappare Suning e Al Thani (a questi addirittura Belluccone chiese di metterci i soldi per entrare con solo il 49%, roba da ridergli in faccia ad libitum). Se è così l’unica è lo stadio, come dicevo. Con lo stadio 1 miliardo, il famoso e stramaledetto miliardo, sarebbe un prezzo più che congruo.



DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Mi rivolgo a chi ci crede ancora
> 
> Perchè dovrebbe smentire se è realmente interessato? Non sta comprando un giocatore che sale di prezzo o vanno a corteggiarlo gli altri



Aveva fatto così anche con Tiffany, questa è l’unica, flebile, minuscola speranza. 

In caso questa speranza (che ormai per me non supera il 5% di plausibilità) dovesse rivelarsi (come temo ed è quasi certo) infondata rimane lo stadio. In caso entrambe le speranze dovessero rivelarsi infondate e non arrivasse nè zio Arnaldo nè l’autorizzazione per lo stadio (con la quale potremmo facilmente attrarre investitori da Milan, per ovvi motivi, ivi inclusa la Milano di questi anni in crescita esponenziale), rimarrebbe solo una cosa: il Pjur Back Door. Perché farà male amici, molto male. Roba che Rocco (non Commisso, intendo il Rocco nazionale) è una puntura di zanzara a confronto.


----------



## mabadi (28 Gennaio 2020)

.


----------



## Raryof (28 Gennaio 2020)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Intanto Luca Serafini continua sulla strada dell’acquisizione.
> O è un completo rimbambito o seriamente qualcosa c’è



Ho letto il tweet e.... molto bene.
E' davvero sicuro e questo mi fa stare tranquille.
Non parla attraverso teorie ma sicuramente ha qualcosa di certo o che è venuto a sapere tramite qualche aggancio importante (sempre pensato a Braida).


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ho letto il tweet e.... molto bene.
> E' davvero sicuro e questo mi fa stare tranquille.
> Non parla attraverso teorie ma sicuramente ha qualcosa di certo o che è venuto a sapere tramite qualche aggancio importante (sempre pensato a Braida).



Preghiamo a sto punto, ci rimane solo quello e la speranza/miraggio dello stadio, prima di rassegnarci all’oblio.


----------



## zamp2010 (28 Gennaio 2020)

cosa ha scritto?


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come già ampiamente anticipato nei giorni scorsi, Arnault, poco fa, in conferenza stampa, ha smentito ogni interesse per il Milan:"Ammiro il Milan, è una grande squadra, ma questo argomento è un mistero italiano. Magari continueranno le speculazioni da parte del giornali. Continuerà il mistero?Non lo so. Ho già smentito tante volte ogni tipo di interesse".



*Restate sulla notizia e lasciate perdere fantanotizie, per favore.*


----------



## Raryof (28 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Preghiamo a sto punto, ci rimane solo quello e la speranza/miraggio dello stadio, prima di rassegnarci all’oblio.



I francesi hanno una strana ironia, sono mezzi troll, questo dice che non c'è nulla poi parla di "formidabile club".
E' come se io dicessi, "tutti mi chiedono di farmi Cicciolina 30 enne e consenziente, è formidabile, in me c'è un grande interesse, la trovo formidabile, fantastica, stupenda, con un seno fantasmagorico, ma ragazzi, io non voglio, è una dea con gambe meravigliose ma io non voglio, non posso perché mi aspetta Rosi (Bindi) questa sera..."
Per me dichiarazioni che trovano il tempo che trovano, vorrei sentire l'audio sinceramente ma se sono quelle parliamo di una non smentita e anzi..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> I francesi hanno una strana ironia, sono mezzi troll, questo dice che non c'è nulla poi parla di "formidabile club".
> E' come se io dicessi, "tutti mi chiedono di farmi Cicciolina 30 enne e consenziente, è formidabile, in me c'è un grande interesse, la trovo formidabile, fantastica, stupenda, con un seno fantasmagorico, ma ragazzi, io non voglio, è una dea con gambe meravigliose ma io non voglio, non posso perché mi aspetta Rosi (Bindi) questa sera..."
> Per me dichiarazioni che trovano il tempo che trovano, vorrei sentire l'audio sinceramente ma se sono quelle parliamo di una non smentita e anzi..



Fratello, mantieni viva la speranza in me, non so se ringraziarti o maledirti.


----------



## Marcex7 (28 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quindi siamo sempre lì, il maledetto prezzo che fece scappare Suning e Al Thani (a questi addirittura Belluccone chiese di metterci i soldi per entrare con solo il 49%, roba da ridergli in faccia ad libitum). Se è così l’unica è lo stadio, come dicevo. Con lo stadio 1 miliardo, il famoso e stramaledetto miliardo, sarebbe un prezzo più che congruo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con stadio,conti a posto e squadra in Europa sì.
Quindi scordati 2020 e 2021come finestra di vendita


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Con stadio,conti a posto e squadra in Europa sì.
> Quindi scordati 2020 e 2021come finestra di vendita



Per quanto mi riguarda già l’autorizzazione per stadio sarebbe sufficiente per fare alzare enormemente il valore del club.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come già ampiamente anticipato nei giorni scorsi, Arnault, poco fa, in conferenza stampa, ha smentito ogni interesse per il Milan:"Ammiro il Milan, è una grande squadra, ma questo argomento è un mistero italiano. Magari continueranno le speculazioni da parte del giornali. Continuerà il mistero?Non lo so. Ho già smentito tante volte ogni tipo di interesse".



Quindi il grande futuro che boban e maldini ci hanno illustrato sarebbe con Elliot?
Stiamo freschi.
Torneremo a vincere per il duemilaecredici.


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quindi il grande futuro che boban e maldini ci hanno illustrato sarebbe con Elliot?
> Stiamo freschi.
> Torneremo a vincere per il duemilaecredici.



Come già scritto più su, "Elliott" resterà almeno fino a Milan - Edilnord 0-1.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Gennaio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quindi il grande futuro che boban e maldini ci hanno illustrato sarebbe con Elliot?
> Stiamo freschi.
> Torneremo a vincere per il duemilaecredici.



Se come dicono lo stadio verrà approvato presto, che arrivi Zio Arnaldo oppure no Idiott ci metterà poco a trovare un compratore decente.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come già scritto più su, "Elliott" resterà almeno fino a Milan - Edilnord 0-1.



In effetti il disegno diabolico non può che avere questo ultimo step.
Milan-Monza 0-1 , gol di Balotelli. 
Perdere e perderemo. Non ho afferreto. -cit-


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Gennaio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In effetti il disegno diabolico non può che avere questo ultimo step.
> Milan-Monza 0-1 , gol di Balotelli.
> Perdere e perderemo. Non ho afferreto. -cit-



Se qualcuno offre la cifra che vuole lui ci mette poco a levare le tende. Sarà pure un megalomane ma non pensiate che i figli si lascerebbero sfuggire centinaia di milioni di euro di guadagno se qualcuno offrisse un miliardo (dopo quelli già ottenuti con la lavanderia cinese) a Idiott (tanto sappiamo che Idiott è uno specchietto per le allodole, l’ennesimo, molti soldoni andrebbero anche al nano in caso di vendita definitiva) per appagare il sadismo psicopatico di un vecchio incontinente impotente, dai. I figli non sono scemi. Forse Belluccone sarebbe anche disposto a rinunciare a centinaia di milioni di euro pur di tenerci nell’oblio, tanto la sua vita sta per finire, ma i figli col cavolo che accetterebbero questa follia.


----------



## Raryof (28 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se come dicono lo stadio verrà approvato presto, che arrivi Zio Arnaldo oppure no Idiott ci metterà poco a trovare un compratore decente.



Lo stadio è l'unico asset che può permettergli la vendita di un club gestito in maniera passiva e provinciale, difficilmente potranno fare lo stadio e allo stesso tempo cambiare la "strategia" attuale comprando poi giocatori di livello assemblati da presunti dirigenti con la bacchetta magica o stagisti (attuali) diventati fenomeni con questo Milan, questa proprietà, tra le mani.
Se succede fatemi un fischio, "Champions con Elliott".


----------



## Albijol (28 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come già ampiamente anticipato nei giorni scorsi, Arnault, poco fa, in conferenza stampa, ha smentito ogni interesse per il Milan:"Ammiro il Milan, è una grande squadra, ma questo argomento è un mistero italiano. Magari continueranno le speculazioni da parte del giornali. Continuerà il mistero?Non lo so. Ho già smentito tante volte ogni tipo di interesse".



"GRAZIE" a quei giornalai di Repubblica che ci ha fatto illudere tutti


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Lo stadio è l'unico asset che può permettergli la vendita di un club gestito in maniera passiva e provinciale, difficilmente potranno fare lo stadio e allo stesso tempo cambiare la "strategia" attuale comprando poi giocatori di livello assemblati da presunti dirigenti con la bacchetta magica o stagisti (attuali) diventati fenomeni con questo Milan, questa proprietà, tra le mani.
> Se succede fatemi un fischio, "Champions con Elliott".



Esatto, con lo stadio nemmeno loro avrebbero problemi a vendere nonostante la loro gestione orripilante e tragicomica del Milan.


----------



## uolfetto (28 Gennaio 2020)

smentita che quindi vuol dire conferma. ormai è fatta.


----------



## Milanlove (28 Gennaio 2020)

strano.
eppure avevamo dato in prestito borini e caldara, era chiaro che la trattativa con Arnault fosse in fase di chiusura.

Vabbè dai, ci vediamo alla prossima pausa campionato e/o sconfitta per rileggere i notizioni su questa trattativa super segreta.


----------



## Garrincha (28 Gennaio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> I francesi hanno una strana ironia, sono mezzi troll, questo dice che non c'è nulla poi parla di "formidabile club".
> E' come se io dicessi, "tutti mi chiedono di farmi Cicciolina 30 enne e consenziente, è formidabile, in me c'è un grande interesse, la trovo formidabile, fantastica, stupenda, con un seno fantasmagorico, ma ragazzi, io non voglio, è una dea con gambe meravigliose ma io non voglio, non posso perché mi aspetta Rosi (Bindi) questa sera..."
> Per me dichiarazioni che trovano il tempo che trovano, vorrei sentire l'audio sinceramente ma se sono quelle parliamo di una non smentita e anzi..



Si chiamano parole di circostanza, a parlar bene non ci rimette nulla, anzi


----------



## sunburn (28 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Fantastico, proprio quello che non ci voleva. Rimane una flebile speranza solo perché aveva già smentito categoricamente l’acquisto di Tiffany e poi l’ha presa, ma tolto quello


Cerca su google “ LVMH in Tiffany takeover approach”... Hanno confermato persino le “ preliminary discussions”.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Gennaio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Cerca su google “ LVMH in Tiffany takeover approach”... Hanno confermato persino le “ preliminary discussions”.


Forse aveva smentito poi la vendita finale. Vedremo. O Arnault o stadio (e quindi altri compratori) o oblio.


----------



## Zenos (28 Gennaio 2020)

.


----------



## Goro (28 Gennaio 2020)

Sappiamo come funziona qui: se una cosa è troppo bella per essere vera, allora non è vera.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> Sappiamo come funziona qui: se una cosa è troppo bella per essere vera, allora non è vera.



La storia del Milan è piena di cose troppo belle per essere vere.

Comunque Arnault o no, se ci danno il permesso per lo stadio si svolta.


----------



## Goro (28 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> La storia del Milan è piena di cos’è troppo belle per essere vere.
> 
> Comunque Arnault o no, se ci danno il permesso per lo stadio si svolta.



Che questi demoni rinuncino alla speculazione edilizia massiccia che cercano da tanto tempo è tutto da vedere


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> Che questi demoni rinuncino alla speculazione edilizia massiccia che cercano da tanto tempo è tutto da vedere



Appunto che dico che lo stadio è fondamentale per il nostro futuro. Se va in porto siamo a cavallo, se non sunto appena sarà edificato.


----------



## Goro (28 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Appunto che dico che lo stadio è fondamentale per il nostro futuro. Se va in porto siamo a cavallo, se non sunto appena sarà edificato.



Perchè Elliott o BerluBoys dovrebbero rinunciare ai notevoli guadagni che porterà lo stadio dopo oltretutto aver diviso le spese con Suning? Dopo il casino per l'approvazione, quale pazzo lo farebbe?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> Perchè Elliott o BerluBoys dovrebbero rinunciare ai notevoli guadagni che porterà lo stadio dopo oltretutto aver diviso le spese con Suning? Dopo il casino per l'approvazione, quale pazzo lo farebbe?



Ho detto che lo stadio farà lievitare il valore del club e la sua appetibilità permettendo un cospicuo guadagno nella rivendita per gli Idiott e i Berluscones.

E probabilmente per far lievitare il valore del club basterà già l’approvazione, di solito è così.


----------



## Goro (28 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ho detto che lo stadio farà lievitare il valore del club e la sua appetibilità permettendo un cospicuo guadagno nella rivendita per gli Idiott e i Berluscones.
> 
> E probabilmente per far lievitare il valore del club basterà già l’approvazione, di solito è così.



Aspettiamo questa approvazione allora perchè sono davvero curioso


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo questa approvazione allora perchè sono davvero curioso



Ma tu credi davvero che un Milan con stadio di proprietà non sia in grado di trovare un acquirente disposto a pagarlo un miliardo? Con la Roma (la ROMA, zio cagnone) che viene venduta a 750 milioni?


----------



## Goro (28 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma tu credi davvero che un Milan con stadio di proprietà non sia in grado di trovare un acquirente disposto a pagarlo un miliardo?



Credo che Elliott con lo stadio potrebbe chiedere molto molto di più e far scappare tutti gli acquirenti seri


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> Credo che Elliott con lo stadio potrebbe chiedere molto molto di più e far scappare tutti gli acquirenti seri



E così rimarrebbe con un pugno di mosche in mano. È uno strozzino ma non è così idiota.


----------



## Zenos (28 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma tu credi davvero che un Milan con stadio di proprietà non sia in grado di trovare un acquirente disposto a pagarlo un miliardo? Con la Roma (la ROMA, zio cagnone) che viene venduta a 750 milioni?



Un miliardo lo chiedono ora. Con lo stadio ne vorranno 1 e 1/2.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Un miliardo lo chiedono ora. Con lo stadio ne vorranno 1 e 1/2.



Non credo, al massimo 1 miliardo e 2, ma proprio al massimo. Anche perché adesso un miliardo per un club nella melma e senza stadio è fuori mercato. E intendiamoci, se la Riomma è stata venduta a 750 milioni (la RIOMMA zio ladro!) ci starebbero.

Comunque la si veda lo stadio è fondamentale.


----------



## uolfetto (28 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non credo, al massimo 1 miliardo e 2, ma proprio al massimo. Anche perché adesso un miliardo per un club nella melma e senza stadio è fuori mercato. E intendiamoci, se la Riomma è stata venduta a 750 milioni (la RIOMMA zio ladro!) ci starebbero.
> 
> Comunque la si veda lo stadio è fondamentale.



però è un mese che vai avanti a dire che la Riomma come la chiami tu è stata venduta a 750 milioni. vorrei sommessamente farti notare che questa cosa non è mai successa.


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ovviamente, aveva ragione Ravezzani.



Ravezzani ne ha sparate tante e quasi sempre le sue info sono risultate cannate, ma in questo caso era facile prenderci.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Gennaio 2020)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> però è un mese che vai avanti a dire che la Riomma come la chiami tu è stata venduta a 750 milioni. vorrei sommessamente farti notare che questa cosa non è mai successa.



Ormai manca solo la formalità.


----------



## folletto (29 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come già ampiamente anticipato nei giorni scorsi, Arnault, poco fa, in conferenza stampa, ha smentito ogni interesse per il Milan:"Ammiro il Milan, è una grande squadra, ma questo argomento è un mistero italiano. Magari continueranno le speculazioni da parte del giornali. Continuerà il mistero?Non lo so. Ho già smentito tante volte ogni tipo di interesse".



La smentita non è che abbia tutto questo valore ma questo non vuol dire che Arnault abbia intenzione di rilevare l' AC Milan. 
Ora c'è Elliott che ha sicuramente avuto un ruolo da protagonista (o lo ha ancora) nei magheggi naneschi, ma che di sicuro non è qua per rimetterci denaro quindi pensare che dopo la lavatrice cinese verrà la vera vendita è più che lecito, ma la cessione non può prescindere dallo stadio di proprietà. Non vedo cosa possa tornare ad Elliot dal mantenere il Milan in una situazione di stallo (chiamiamola così), quindi anche se ormai ne abbiamo pochissima bisogna armarsi di pazienza incrociando le dita.


----------

